# WLAN-Verbindung Brother 375CW



## julie0409 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 

hab mir jetzt doch einen neuen Drucker zugelegt.  
Angeblich soll der WLAN-fähig sein, ich weiß nur nicht, ob das mit meinem O2-Surfstick hinhaut. 
Laut Drucker soll ich irgendetwas mit SSIP machen (was auch immer das ist^^), aber wenn ich ihn suchen lasse nach verfügbaren Netzwerken, wird mir der Stick dabei nicht angezeigt.

Hat jemand Ahnung davon?

LG


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Der O2-Surfstick (mit SIM-Karte) ist kein W-LAN Gerät.

Der Drucker hat ja schon eine W-LAN Schnittstelle.
Für Deinen Computer benötigst Du auch eine W-LAN Schnittstelle (heutige Notebooks haben sowas eigentlich schon eingebaut..... PCs müssen meist nachgerüstet werden).
Je nach Betriebssystem könntest Du dann versuchen Deinen Computer als Bridge für den Drucker zu verwenden..... ansonsten bräuchtest Du noch einen W-LAN Accesspoint.

Alternativ kannst Du den Drucker auch via USB-Kabel oder Netzwerkkabel mit dem Computer verbinden.
Wenn Du den Drucker direkt via Netzwerkkabel mit dem Computer verbinden willst, wirst Du mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Crossover-Netzwerkkabel benötigen.
Ein USB-Kabel hingegen wird vermutlich schon beim Drucker dabei gewesen sein (ist dann also die kostengünstigste Variante ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

